# Update-My new puppy-Pictures!!!



## mtenander1 (Aug 12, 2006)

Sorry this has taken so long. It has been very busy around here the last two days with Millie. She spent most of the morning yesterday at the vets having pre-op blood panels and a bile acid test. I am not taking any chances with Millie after what we went through with Mia. So the blood panel came back fine and we are just waiting to get the results back from the bile acid test. My vet does not seem concerned because her blood panel was great. Millie is doing well adjusting to her new enviroment except for some tear staining. Josy thinks it might be the stress of the move. Has anyone else seen that in their puppy when they first arrived home? Here are some pics for you to see.

Monique


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

What a precious little fluffbutt















I am so happy to see a photo of your new baby







She is so cute, I am looking forward to watching her as she grows up


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

She is so adorable!! Lots of luck with her..
Andrea


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Oh, she looks so SWEET. Enjoy!


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

What a sweetie pie. Thanks for sharing the pictures! She is adorable.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh, what a precious little muffin! Congratulations! Mine have tear staining right now - I think it's partly allergies due to the changing weather!


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

Ohhhhh!!!







How exciting! She is just darling!!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Congratulations!!!!! What a love.


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

she is just DARLING


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, how adorable she is!! Such a doll!!! 

If she is still teething then the staining can be from that. The way it is positioned, just in the area under her eyes, it makes me think it may be allergies. Kallie gets that on and off at certain times. One day it'll be there and the next day it'll be gone. 

Congratulations on such a darling new baby.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Omg she is adorable and look at those beautiful big eyes and sweet face
















Koko had a lot of tear staining when he was little too, once he got past the teething stage it settled and now he is much better at 10 months. He did have some trouble with a hair growing inside his upper left eyelid but now since surgery to have it permenantly removed he is a lot happier and the staining has subsided.

Here he is with his baby tearing
[attachment=22711:attachment]

I took this one 10 minutes ago.
[attachment=22710:attachment]


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

She's so precious!! And the others are right, the tear staining could be allergy or teething. It really doesn't look bad, though.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

She is adorable! 

Yes I've had that same problem with tearstaining in a 'new' environment. also lots of itching/scratching, with my new puppy I've had for about a month. The tearing is getting better though, I'm seeing longer periods of time where her face is dry. Before, it was just continiously wet and let me just tell you that it drove me bonkers!

She is really a stunning little puppy and I'm so glad she is in your life now.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Awww, she is so cute







. she looks like the girl version of Sparkey when he was a puppy


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Congratulations on your beautiful new baby!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

SO CUTE!!! I just want to squeeze her!!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

How really exciting for you! I'm so glad that you were able to make this happen so quickly and I hope that Millie will bring healing and happiness to your family.

I don't blame you for being super spooked about the health stuff. Those of us who have suffered an untimely loss NEVER want to experience it again. I'm betting that the great bloodwork results is a really good sign!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Congrats! Could be teething! Or she could be prone to tearing. It's too early to tell right now, but in any event who cares, she is adorable!

Andrea


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

wow she is cute!!! congrats again!!


----------



## Boston's mom (May 1, 2007)

He's a cutie. How old is he?


----------



## jazzmalt (Feb 6, 2007)

Awww. Monique, she is so cute! Congratulations on the blood panel results, and I'm sure the bile acid test will be fine, too. Thanks for sharing the Millie pictures!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

She is adorable. Yes, stress can cause staining. My dogs tear staining got worse when my friends were taking care of my dogs when I was gone to be with my mother.

Maltese are just so wonderful at healing people.

Tina


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

She is adorable. Lacey too came from Josy and while she was teething she had tearstaining. She also had a few ear infections as a puppy and she always got tearstaining with those. Now that she is an adult I don't have any problems with tearstaining. I do wash Laceys little face in the morning and put her hair up in a topknot. Lacey did have to have some of her puppy teeth pulled when she was fixed and the teething and extra teeth caused some staining. 

She is adorable and I wish I could adopt her brother.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

GREAT for you, she is adorable. 

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## mtenander1 (Aug 12, 2006)

I just wanted to let everyone know that Millie's bile acid test came back NORMAL!!! I am so happy and relieved. That was great news after a year of having bad news with Mia.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

> I just wanted to let everyone know that Millie's bile acid test came back NORMAL!!! I am so happy and relieved. That was great news after a year of having bad news with Mia.[/B]


YAY!!!! Relax and enjoy your Millie.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

May you have many many happy healthy years with Millie!!!!


----------

